# Betriebssystem für langsamen PC



## dsNDesign (25. März 2009)

Hi,
ich hab hier neben mir einen alten (wirlkich alten) PC stehen. Ich möchte diesen mal wieder in so nebenher in Betrieb nehmen. Dazu wollte ich mal fragen, welches Betriebssystem für langsame Hardware am besten geeignet ist. Also mit welchem Betriebssystem läuft der Rechner am Ende am schnellsten?

Ich möchte schon ein relativ aktuelles, nicht das mir einer mit Windows 98 kommt. Win XP jedoch wäre ja noch aktuell. Nur was ist besser, ein Linux, oder ein Windows oder was ganz anderes?

Grüße


----------



## thoser (25. März 2009)

Kommt drauf an, was du unter wirklich alt verstehst. Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr einen P4, auf dem ich Gentoo und FreeBSD laufen hatte. Beides lief recht flott, da ich alles selbst kompilierte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. März 2009)

Willst Du damit am Ende auch arbeiten koennen oder soll der Rechner einfach nur mit einem relativ aktuellen System startbar gemacht werden um dann eventuell was rumzuprobieren?

Falls die Antwort "Ja" lautet schau Dir doch mal Minix an. Ansonsten wuerde ich ganz klar Linux empfehlen.

Du sagt richtig alt, daher geh ich jetzt mal davon aus dass es kein P4 ist, sondern eher in Richtung Pentium 1. Da kannst Du schon recht schick mit Linux arbeiten, wenn Du nicht auf KDE oder Gnome bestehst sondern eher was schlankeres wie z.B. XFCE oder IceWM nimmst.

Xubuntu ist eine Distribution die auf Ubuntu basiert (waer hatte das bei dem Namen vermutet?) die XFCE mitbringt und auf aeltere Systeme ausgelegt ist.
Auch Slackware ist genuegsam.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht fuer welche Architektur die Xubuntu-Pakete sind, bei Slackware bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass es i486 ist, Slackware also auf allem ab einem 486 lauffaehig sein sollte.

Wie gesagt, es waere interessant zu wissen was das denn fuer ein Uralt-Rechner ist, dann koennte man eventuell noch konkretere Aussagen treffen.


----------



## dsNDesign (26. März 2009)

Es ist nicht ganz ein P1 sondern immerhin schon ein P2.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müsste er 400Mhz haben.
Außerdem sind 128mb ram drin. Also wirklich nicht viel.

Werd mal ein paar Sachen testen und schauen, was am besten passt.
Er soll eigentlich hauptsächlich zum abspielen von Musik verwendet werden. Muss also nicht so viel können. Evt. wäre es noch ganz praktisch, wenn ich ihn mit meinem anderen PC (Vista) verbinden könnte, um Lieder etc. zu übertragen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. März 2009)

P2 mit 128MB, da empfehle ich jetzt einfach mal Xubuntu, das sollte passen.
Zum Daten-Austausch zwischen Windows und Linux kannst Du Samba nutzen.


----------



## iAZ (26. März 2009)

Naja ich hab einen Amd Athlon mit 908MHZ und 768MB RAM und hab OpenSuse mit LXDE drauf. Es läuft eigentlich recht schnell drauf.


und ich dachte ich hätte den langsamsten PC weit und breit


----------



## Kai008 (26. März 2009)

Windows 5.1 kannst du afaik vergessen, da wartest du ne halbe Stunde bis er hochfahrt (ich meins ernst).
Hab "neben" mir nen Pentium 2 mit 200 MHz, auf den läuft ein 5.0. ohne Probleme. Ist so einer mit nen Slot 1 "Sockel".
Mit nen resourcenspaarenden Player wie WinAmp sollte Lieder abspielen kein Problem sein.


----------



## Navy (26. März 2009)

Mit "Windows 5.1" kann bestimmt jeder was anfangen...
Zudem würde ich dennoch ein Linux aufsetzen, da dieses OS trotz der zeitgemäßen Architektur und Technik eben auch auf älterer HW läuft ohne das man befürchten muss überall Sicherheitslücken zu haben.

Und da das System nur zum Abspielen und vielleicht Streamen von Musik genutzt werden soll kann man auch der Geschwindigkeit zur Liebe komplett auf eine GUI verzichten -- und das bieten kein Windows.


----------



## dsNDesign (26. März 2009)

Ich werd jetzt mal XUbuntu testen.
@Kai008: Windows 5.0 = Windows NT oder?

Grüße


----------



## Kai008 (26. März 2009)

Auch, aber 5.0 ist 2000. NT ist die Plattform von NT 3.1 - NT 6.1 (= Windows 7), ab 5.0 aber nichtmehr im Namen enthalten. (außer Boot/Login-Screen "Auf NT-Technologie basierend" o. Ä.).
Installiert habe ich natürlich nur die Client-Version.


----------

